# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Подготовка к Экзамену специалист по УПП

## aston7777

У кого имеются какие-либо наработки или материалы для подготовки к экзамену предлагаю выкладывать сюда... Сам собираюсь готовиться к этому экзамену поэтому щас ищу литературу, видео и  др...

----------


## mihonsk

гилевские бы курсы найти по УПП ( УПП от А до Я называются )

----------


## Авандос

1с Специалист Управление производственным предприятием. Полная подготовка к экзамену. Сдавал экзамен в июле 2016 года. Попался билет - успех. Сдал с 3-го раза. Сдавал удаленно в городе Ульяновск. Сертификат забрал франч. Дубликат сертификата получил по почте от самой 1с (150 рублей). В честь этого создал видеокурс "Получи сертификат специалиста по 1с". Если кому интересно есть сайт - http://avandos.netdo.ru/ и есть видео https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8wppN0rurI

----------

